# TiVo history



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Looking through the forum archives - I've found some interesting posts from the past:

Most notably this one - whatever happened to Xneilj and even GarySargeant 

and who remembers the biggest scandal of them all and TiVo's Reply - please come back and contribute TiVo.


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

Interesting reminder of what might have been called a "seminal event" - except that it has given rise to no progeny. TiVo's willingness really to engage with its UK customers then was exemplary. It's not like that now, though, is it?

Minor point: That repeated phrase "going forward" instead of the perfectly good and time-honoured "in future" is now a cliche appearing all over the place in practically every business document and ministerial statement.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Alway looking for doom and gloom I am waiting for the thread "Tivo Service to cease in UK" 

Perhaps next April 1st?

Automan.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Firstly, I don't even remember making those posts in that first thread  Secondly, as there has not yet, despite TP's comments, been another "TCP" in 5 years, I wonder if they just decided it was more bother than it was worth


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

In all, I found it a very interesting read and insightful about the way tivo was then.

One question that really springs to mind is whatever happened to those people that made the entries? They would have been at the cutting edge at the time, and with the exception of gary and carl, appear to have moved onto other devices.

I wonder what they are using now and whether they ever think back to tivo and miss any features it still offers.


----------



## JonMace (Mar 2, 2002)

Was an early poster, as can be seen from my join date, remeber when Carl got his Tivo.

Is Gary not about any longer?

I tend to lurk around, bt as I now use MCE don't post a lot.

Jon


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Gary sometimes sneaks a look - but is busy elsewhere at present.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

JonMace said:


> ... remeber when Carl got his Tivo.


A land-mark occasion


----------



## JonMace (Mar 2, 2002)

cwaring said:


> A land-mark occasion


You were on the boards a fair time before you got one, but if I remember were going through a hard time, hope things are better now


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

As it happens, they aren't, but thanks for the kind thouhgt


----------



## JonMace (Mar 2, 2002)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It's fine. It's just a fact of life


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

JonMace said:


> Was an early poster, as can be seen from my join date


I feel old too


----------

